# 86 5000CS Turbo



## BigOAudi (May 24, 2004)

My fiancee bought this car for $1000 about 3 years ago when she was in Highschool, the only problem at the time was an electrical short. She wasn't working and was in National Honors and French Club etc so the car wasn't driven for about a year. When her uncle tried to get it running about 2 years ago he replaced the tires,rotor button and plug wires along with a few belts. It ran decent and we were working out the bugs when we discovered it had a stripped plug. Then the ignition switch broke and it's sat for 2 years. We have since moved and have different cars but we couldn't get evn $400 for the car. We now have the means to fix it and were wondering how much it's going to take and what the car would be worth, it's gonna take about $150 to get it here unless we hotwire it and get it started up there we have all the time in the world to repair it, but just wanted some opinions on whether or not we should get rid of it for whatever we can or sink what looks to be at least another 600-800 in it.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 86 5000CS Turbo (BigOAudi)*

The car is not worth anything, unfortunately. Even a junkyard will hardly pay anything for a 5kt anymore. Your best bet is to part it, as sad as I am to say







Of course that leaves you will a shell to haul away. 
Even in good running order I rarely see 5kts above $1500, so even if you got it in tip top shape for really cheap (not likely) it won't be worth a lot. Sorry if I got you down, its kinda sad








Good luck with whatever you do!


----------



## TonyHarmer (Dec 14, 1999)

*Re: 86 5000CS Turbo (BigOAudi)*

I will take the car off your hands if you really want to part with it. Agreed the cars arent worth very much, but they are really great cars if the time and money can be invested, so if you dont want to do that I will. Email me at [email protected]


----------

